# Durst Enlarger AC800



## Nitelite (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello! I've been offered a Durst AC800 (not autofocus) enlarger with two nikkon objectives (50 and 80mm) but looking for info on the net I've found it's a computer controlled and some users say they don't understand it and even they can't control manually the exposition time and so... I'm going to use it only for B/W purposes and I'm concerned in manual use of it. Has anyone have any information about it? Has anyone have used this model? I think it was a professional color lab device so maybe it's too much for B/W  use. But the price is cheap! BTW, Any advice on any other Durst model (preferrably color) simplier for B/W but top quality (neg size up to 6X7 cm)?

Thank you very much!


----------

